# Tin Can Knits - 10 Simple Learn to Knit Patterns - FREE!



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This website may have been posted before, but I thought these patterns were great enough to post again.

10 patterns with great directions for new and rookie knitters with design elements that will pique the interest of more experienced knitters - simple, yet unique. There is a theme that ties all the pieces together which I really appreciate. I also like the fact all the patterns are in child through adult sizes.

http://tincanknits.com/thesimplecollection.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have not seen this one, thanks!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you !!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks! I've seen it before, but forgot about it. I will look into it again.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great looking patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting---what great patterns!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great patterns!


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

I have the "Flax" sweater in my queue and just need to get over my intimidation of sweater sizing to get started. I love the simplicity of her patterns, and the fact that she makes so many of them (especially the sweaters) available for free when other designers charge $6 - $10 each for a similar pattern.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting - very useful for new knitters.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you! What a great site! I will be spending quite a bit of time exploring, I can tell, lol! Great place for new knitters, too.


----------

